# do I need to remove training skewer for outside riding?



## quietdesperation (Jul 1, 2014)

Hi,

I bought my first road bike late last fall and received a kinetic by kurt road machine trainer (which I've put to good use) as a xmas present. Per the trainer's instructions, I replaced the bike's rear skewer with Kinetic's. 

Weather has warmed up and I'd like to start riding outside, can I leave Kinetic's skewer in the bike? It would allow me to easily pop the bike into the trainer on a rainy day.

thanks,


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Yes. It functions just like any other skewer.


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Nov 11, 2009)

tlg said:


> Yes. It functions just like any other skewer.


But it's not nearly as pretty as a 1997-2006 Campagnolo Record skewer.


----------



## .je (Aug 25, 2012)

I forgot to switch mine, and have been riding both outdoors and indoors for 2 weeks with the trainer skewer. 
_Don't tell anyone._


----------



## Poncharelli (May 7, 2006)

There shouldn't be a problem. 

I leave my wife's bike on the trainer most the time, so when the weekend rides comes up, we usually forget to switch it out. 

So it's been on her bike for 2 months now. No problems so far with the mild weather lately.

It would probably be a good idea to switch it out though (corrosion can develop from salty roads). that way it last longer and time/money saved buying a replacement: 1UPUSA.com :: Quick Release Skewer


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I often keep the trainer skewer in my main road bike.


----------



## saukrateaz (Mar 21, 2012)

As everyone has already said, it shouldnt be an issue, unless you use specific skewers for weight reasons, or aesthetics.


----------



## Corenfa (Jun 9, 2014)

I just keep my regular skewer in and throw it on the trainer. That way, no worries.


----------

